# Stereo



## Novelist (Jul 7, 2004)

Is it normal that the Bose doesn't produce sound unless the ignition switch is in the engine run position?
In the intermediate position the CD appears to be working and the display is on but no sound comes out the speakers.
This is on a 96 Max GLE.


----------



## RainBow (Jun 4, 2003)

it is normal but the reason why there is no sound coming out of your speakers is because you need to hook up your remote wire on the deck to your harness so that the factory amp will turn on.


----------



## Redmax (Jun 23, 2005)

Novelist said:


> Is it normal that the Bose doesn't produce sound unless the ignition switch is in the engine run position?
> In the intermediate position the CD appears to be working and the display is on but no sound comes out the speakers.
> This is on a 96 Max GLE.



Yes this is normal. However rainbow, the factory amps for the max bose system are at each door so you cant run a awire to them like your saying.


----------

